# Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?



## Pammler (15. Okt. 2008)

Kann man eine Kapillarsperre ohne Steine gestalten? etwa so:

 

Was braucht man dazu, wenn es geht.

Torsten


----------



## karsten. (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

Hallo



 Klar geht das  !
Voraussetzung es wird umlaufend Korrekt gearbeitet
und Du findest ein solches Profil das sich über die Horizontale formen lässt

 


kennst Du die ?

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5517
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2094/page-2/?q=stahlkante
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1695/?q=stahlkante
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14901/?q=stahlkante


mfG


----------



## Jürgen W (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

Ja warum sollte das nicht so gehen.
Ich würde Flexibles Drainage Rohr nehmen 
und das halbieren. 
Vieleicht haben aber andere Bedenken 
oder andere Ideen


----------



## karsten. (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

naja 

ich habe gerade einige Ringkämpfe mit Drainrohr hinter mir
Drainrohr ist hinterlistig bösartig !
nur zu Zweit ist es bei Temperaturen unter 45°C gerade so verlegbar
trotzdem beißt und schlägt es um sich ,
vorzugsweise von hinten :evil 


DAS willst Du längs halbieren ?  

mit was ?
auf welche Länge ?

und wie ;exakt Waage, umlaufend hochkant am Teich dauerhaft unsichtbar befestigen
und wie sollte man daran Folie sicher anbringen ?

 

dann lieber nen Schlosser geholt
oder NG das Geld für ihre Klemmleiste gestiftet  


mfG


----------



## Pammler (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

Wie soll ich die Klemmleiste biegen? :?  Vielleicht geht es auch aus Beton mit 2 Teilen. Mach irgendwann mal ne Zeichnung. Mit so Beetkanten wie "Steinadler" Folie drüber und wieder zurück und dann noch eine Beetkante obendrauf flach gelegt, 5 cm überstehen lassen und Folie drüber und Erde drauf.


----------



## karsten. (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*



			
				Pammler schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll ich die Klemmleiste biegen? :?  ....



Hallo

eben garnich
dazu hält sich NG auch bedeckt   obwohl das Teil richtig Geld kostet

deshalb hielt ich es (lange vor der NG-Klemmleiste ) für listig 
die Folie zusammen mit der Ufermatte an einem exakt verlegtem relativ leicht zu händelnden Flacheisenband zu befestigen .


mfG


----------



## Vespabesitzer (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*



			
				Pammler schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man eine Kapillarsperre ohne Steine gestalten? etwa so:
> Anhang anzeigen 34605



Verstehe die Zeichnung nicht ganz,..

selbst wenn kein Wasser raus kommt,.. dann läuft dir doch von oben die "Rasenbrühe" in den Teich `??

was die Kannte angeht,.. kannst du doch aúch die Folie über ein Holzbrett ziehen und von hinten draufschrauben,..
Dann ist die Folie von vorne nur ungeschützt.

Ich habe die NG Leisten genommen, aber nicht die teuren sondern die für ca.6Euro /m
(an meine Holzterrasse und Steine geschraubt)

mfG


----------



## Pammler (17. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*



			
				Vespabesitzer schrieb:
			
		

> selbst wenn kein Wasser raus kommt,.. dann läuft dir doch von oben die "Rasenbrühe" in den Teich `??


Hats recht, mach ich das Gefälle vom Teich weg.

Torsten


----------



## Pammler (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

Ob das wohl geht, wenn ich die EPDM Folie einfach über eine Rasenborde lege und einbuddle? Ist EPDM so UV stabil, das die 4 cm oben nur leicht zuwachsen?

 

ungefähr so, aber das Gefälle vom Teich weg.


----------



## karsten. (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

Hallo

das ist nicht die Idee der Kapillarsperre
wenn man davon ausgeht , dass Folie nicht zu sehen sein sollte 

nirgendwo !

die Ufermatten oder die Randbepflanzung (Grünzeug)
sollen keine Dochte bilden
die saugenden *Kapillar*en sollten unauffällig abge*sperr*t werden.


wenn man mit blanker Folie am Rand leben ..will ....
kann man sie auch einfach
oben gerade abschneiden und an der Kante sicher befestigen
z.B. mit einer Klemmleiste 

mfG


----------



## Annett (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

Hallo Torsten,

ich denke auch, dass Du Dir so auf Dauer einen astreinen Docht baust.

Es sei denn, Du möchtest dieses freie Stück Folie 1-2x im Jahr (mind.!) wieder frei legen. 
Schneid die Folie oben gerade ab und nimm andere Steine, wenn die dann freiliegenden Rasenkanten nicht gefallen. Uns haben sie auch nicht gefallen, weil darauf ganz sicher kein Rasenmäherrad fährt. 
Schau mal in den nächsten Baumarkt, was Pflastersteine kosten und rechne aus, was das dann auf den laufenden Meter bzw. für den gesamten Teich ausmacht.
Vorteil: Die Einzelsteine machen viel besser jede Biegung mit, als Rasenkanten mit 50 oder 100cm Länge, die Du dann womöglich noch mit den Trennschleifer zerlegen mußt.


----------



## Pammler (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

Ich will halt ein natürliches Grünzeugufer, wie halt ein Naturteich, da liegen auch keine Steine ringsrum. Vielleicht ja so:


----------



## Pammler (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

Meint Ihr die EPDM-folie hält, wenn ich sie wie Bild 1 oben ein bisschen der Sonne aussetze? Oder müssen Steine drauf wie Bild 2?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

Hallo,
die EPDM kann die Sonne vertragen, aber es sieht halt nicht so schön aus


----------



## karsten. (1. März 2009)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*



Pammler schrieb:


> Ich will halt ein natürliches Grünzeugufer, wie halt ein Naturteich, da liegen auch keine Steine ringsrum. Vielleicht ja so:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 39074



Hallo Torsten

schau doch noch mal unter den Suchworten Kapillarsperre und Ufergestaltung nach 

Beispiel nocheins
undnocheins !
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/6 Quelle 

so wie auf den Skizzen geht das gar nicht
da ist keine Kapillarsperre gebaut die den Namen verdient 

die Folie ist nicht wie auf dem Bilder 2 dimensional
es ergeben sich Falten die über den Damm laufen und immer "saufen"
außerdem wird es schwierig sein nur mit "Matsch" einen korrekt umlaufenden waagerechten Damm zu gestalten und ! dauerhaft zu erhalten

speziell die Ausführung von StefanS müssten doch Deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen 

ich hab mich grad n´bei Google erth geschaut sein Teich ist immer noch ok. 


glaub mir !
bei einmal schlecht gebauten Teichen 
muss mann ganz stark sein ........
um nicht die Lust am Teich zu verlieren 

schönsonntagnoch


----------



## Addi (2. März 2009)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

Als Anfänger hier im Forum, der aber seit 18 Jahren mit seinem Teich kämpft die Frage: was spricht dagegen, die Teichfolie einfach nach innen (in den Teich) umzuschlagen. Da kapillart dann nichts mehr.


----------



## karsten. (2. März 2009)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

Hallo Addi

zeig doch mal wie so was aussieht !

mfG


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. März 2009)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

Hallo Torsten,

kannst auch mal hier schauen: http://www.lars-sebralla.de/garten615487kwel548/index2_n.html

klick mal rechts auf *Bau* und dann links auf *Randabschluss* da gibts mehrere Varianten


----------



## Pammler (5. März 2009)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

Mal sehen, da ist sicher was dabei.


----------



## Annett (6. März 2009)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

Moin.

Was mich an der von Ralf verlinkten Seite etwas stört.... habt Ihr Euch mal die Fotos genauer angesehen?
Auf den meisten ist sehr wohl noch blanke Folie zu erkennen.
Und gerade die Lösungen, bei denen die Folie oberhalb des Teiches flach auf dem Boden aufliegt, ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach keine richtige Kapillarsperre.
Erstens kann dort ohne Probleme unter bestimmten Voraussetzung, wie Starkregen oder falschem Gefälle, Wasser vom Rasen in den Teich laufen (Steinchen sind kein Hindernis). Und zweitens überwuchern Pflanzen wie das empfohlene __ Pfennigkraut solche Stellen schnell und bilden dann selbst vorzügliche Dochte.

Für mich hat eine dauerhaft funktionierende Kapillarsperre eine am Ende senkrecht aufgestellte Folie. Zumindest, wenn das Ende dieser Folie ungefähr auf Gartenniveau verlegt wird=keine (Koi)Teichmauer den Teich begrenzt.


----------



## Pammler (9. Sep. 2009)

*Skimmer oder nicht?*

Nun mal noch ne Frage. Brauch ich einen Skimmer und wenn ja wo kommt der Skimmer hin. Ich will das Wasser zeimlich hoch stehen lassen. Hab mal gesucht, bin aber nicht richtig schlau geworden. Bei einem Skimmer bräuchte ich ja noch einen Ausgleichbehälter, der die Verdunstung und den Regen ausgleicht. Oder gleicht sich das ungefähr aus? Bei meinem Mauerbüttenelschenteich muß ich Wasser "zufüttern", zwar nicht viel, aber regelmäßig. Und die Pflanzen brauchen ja auch welches. Auch beim Ausgleichbehälter müsste ich doch dann Wasser zulassen, oder? Habe blos größere Intervalle.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

4:0 Deutschland 

@pammler,..  verstehe ich dich jetzt richtig ??! 

weisst du jetzt wirklich nicht wie ein Skimmer funktioniert ??

a.) Ort: da wo der Wind am Teich den Oberflächenstaub / Blätter hinbläst
b.) Höhe regelt sich durch den Schwimmskimmer selbst oder denkst du an einen fest montierten Seitenskimmer ??

guck mal z.B. bei goolge nach OASE Aquaskim 40,
da wird das Produkt auch oft erklärt,..

oder möchtest du den in dein Baueimer  einbauen 

mfG


----------



## Pammler (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

Da soll oder soller nicht hin, der Skimmer:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/35243&d=1225263765

Wie der vom Pool funktioniert weiß ich schon, aber der hat obendrüber noch 10cm Folie, was ich beim Teich nicht will. Der O.se geht wohl rauf und runter oder wie macht das der schwimmer? und im Winter? ausbauen?


----------



## Vespabesitzer (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*



Pammler schrieb:


> Wie der vom Pool funktioniert weiß ich schon, aber der hat obendrüber noch 10cm Folie, was ich beim Teich nicht will. ?


 

ich weiss nicht was du meinst,.. ?!

also bei deiner Teichart bietet sich ein Standskimmer oder ein "Schwimmskimmer" an.
Der Standskimmer gleicht den Wasserstand ca. 10cm durch seinen Schwimmring aus.
Der Schwimmskimmer ist eh immer auf richtiger Wasserhöhe.
Wo er hingehört sagte ich ja schon, ist aber immer von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich.
(meiner ist genauer auf der Gegenseite vom Rücklauf aus dem Filter / Filtergraben).

Die Frage ist eher, wass hast du für ein Filterprinzip, sprich, wohin soll das Wasser aus dem Skimmer gehen,.. ??
Meiner läuft qausi durch Schwerkraftprinzip, da der Filtergraben den Wasserpegel absenkt.
(Hat den Vorteil, wenn sich doch mal ein Tierchen in den Skimmer verirrt, 
wird dieser nicht "geschreddert" sondern landet nach einer Wasserrutsche im Filtergraben)

PS: mein Skimmer läuft nun seid meheren Monaten nicht mehr,.. habe diesen nur zur Blütezeit aktiviert und werden diesen erst im "richtigen Herbst" wieder aktivieren,..
zu kaufen gibt es die ja überall, siehe aber auch: ein Händler von vielen

Ich habe ja auch keinen Schwimmteich und auch keinen Koi-Teich,..

PPS: wann wird denn der Teich gebaut,.. ??

mfG.


----------



## Pammler (10. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

Ich wollte igentlich den Bachlauf als Filter nehmen und nur ne Bachlaufpumpe gelegentlich betreiben, genug Flanzen rein,das das system ohne Technik stabil ist. Wenn Skimmer, dann auch Filter, werd mir dann mal das Eigenbauzeug hier anschauen. Gebuddelt wird? Wenn ich mal wieder zeit habe, wohl im Frühjahr.


----------



## Pammler (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

Ich habe folgendes vor: Am SchaumPVC mit Edelstahlspax das Vlies, die Folie und die Ufermatte anschrauben.

 

Geht das, wird das dicht? ist das richtig so?


----------



## Pammler (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

War nochmal im Forum schauen, denke die Variante ist besser, da muß ich nix schrauben und hab noch Folie falls sich was senkt.


----------



## Annett (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

Hallo Torsten.

Wie stabil ist denn dieses PVC? Ansonsten würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch auf Löcher unterhalb des Wasserspiegels verzichten oder sie zumindest gut abdichten... 

Liegt es nur an der Skizze oder möchtest Du tatsächlich den Rand so steil bauen? Ein flach auslaufender Rand läßt sich nämlich leichter bauen und vor allem kann man dann sogar mit dem richtigen Substrat auf den Einbau einer (teuren) Ufermatte verzichten.


----------



## Pammler (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*



Annett schrieb:


> Wie stabil ist denn dieses PVC?



Es ist sehr "schlagzäh". Sind Reste aus der Kuststpffbearbeitung (hab ich denen kostenlos "entsorgt") Ist sonst ziemlich teuer das Material. Spax halten nur bedingt. Deshalb 2. Version, ohne Schrauben



Annett schrieb:


> Liegt es nur an der Skizze oder möchtest Du tatsächlich den Rand so steil bauen? Ein flach auslaufender Rand läßt sich nämlich leichter bauen und vor allem kann man dann sogar mit dem richtigen Substrat auf den Einbau einer (teuren) Ufermatte verzichten.



Der Rand ist so steil geworden, weil der bagger soviel weggenommen hat und ich nicht größer bauen möchte.  Da hat einer beim baggern zu viel Spaß gehabt! 
Ufermatte hab ich 'ne billige genommen für die 5cm außerhalb des Wassers.

Der fertige Rand wird dann in meinem Album zu sehen sein.


----------



## Pammler (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

So sieht jetzt der Rand aus:


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

Hallo Torsten.

So sollte es funktionieren. 

Hast Du auch an einen richtigen Überlauf gedacht?


----------



## Pammler (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*



Annett schrieb:


> Hast Du auch an einen richtigen Überlauf gedacht?



Noch nicht, Erst mal sehen wo der sich anbietet.


----------



## Pammler (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Kapillarsperre ohne Steine?*

Jetzt hab ich auch einen richtigen Überlauf, der ist rechts vorn bei den __ Rohrkolben.


----------

